# This helped me I hope it can help you!



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=3922082557809543741&postID=8273688035059600196&page=1


He has a very good perspective on things!


----------



## racemom (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW! If that just don't kick you in the butt and help make it easier to take the next step.........What have you decided to do?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I have decided to move on! I think that its stupid if I give up on him over a mistake that we are all HUMAN and could easily make ourselves. And he is truely remorsful for it. He is a new man its amazing and YES he didnt change until I found out but He changed because I changed also. before I want all about the family wanted to hang out all the time with friends the friends were priority. WRONG. but ya its been great! of course you still have your moments thats normal but for the most part I try to distract myself!


----------

